# Penny, our covergirl!



## DaveD (Oct 6, 2012)

Our little trouble maker is on the cover of the Vizsla Society of Ontario's 2014 calendar.

Go Penny Go!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Her eyes are perfect in this. Lovely and piercing.


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

Simply fabulous


----------



## MisterRed (Mar 29, 2013)

And our Mr. Red is featured as Mr. October, I believe.


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

the pretty ones are always the trouble makers...


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

What a beauty! Go Penny, go!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

She is absolutely stunning, congrats!


----------



## AlmaPup (Sep 18, 2012)

She is sooo pretty!!


----------

